# buying a potbelly in New Mexico?



## Bring (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get a potbelly pig in New Mexico?  I've gone online to look but to no avail.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello 
Have you tried KIJIJI classifieds ....that is where I found my pig?.....or look in the local papers under livestock or at local livestock auctions....


----------

